# What nutrients and supplements should i get?? (second grow)



## tripboufe (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone so i just half finished my first grow ever , harvested my big bud and a week or two before my ak47, im only using 3 nutes for the whooole grow.. no supplements... so i think i can get thicker budzzz with supplements.. correct me if im wrong, anyway heres pics of my harvested big bud, my ak 47 and my nutes i used for my first grow, so what supplements should i get for my second grow?? ive seen bud candy and stuff lyk that... btw im using SOIL.

View attachment 2127399View attachment 2127400View attachment 2127401View attachment 2127402View attachment 2127403


btw. if anyone have pics of big bud or ak47 strain im glad to see ur resultss, ive oredered this seeds from marihuana NL, and just purchased super lemon haze (greenhouse) and blueberry (dutch passion) from attitude. "cant see my order on royal mail yet... its been 8 days now..."


----------



## Rcb (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud Candy from Advanced Nutrients, Are you trying to get supplments in the Botanicare line or just what ever is good? not sure what Brands your local shop has but try for KoolBloom from General hydroponics or Duece duece from Humbolt nutrients for densing , and Bud Blaster from Supernatural for frost, FloraLicous Plus from General hydro or Sugar Daddy from TechnaFlora for Sweetner


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 18, 2012)

thx dudee anything that works its fine for me all u listed are for soil??


----------



## lighting (Apr 18, 2012)

well your wanting other supplements i would suggest cal mag , humix for veg , fulvix for flower , supermaxB grozome or zenzyme to help break down nutrients for better up take , carbo boost , zinc and iron foilage


----------



## + WitchDoctor + (Apr 20, 2012)

General Organics has a pretty good line-up of products. I recommend Bio Canna products as a base, but you could use GO for their BioRoot, and CaMg+ (if you use RO water). Technaflora Soluble Seaweed for K. I use Humboldt Natural Bloom for P. And mostly compost and alfalfa teas for N.


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 21, 2012)

ok so what do u thing about this choice ive made... can change some stuff
rhizotonic - for healthy faster roots "since roots take nutes to plants i thing they play an important roll besides faster roots faster plants(clones)"
SUPER THRIVE - for all the cycle
purple maxx - getting blueberry so i think this can enhance my purps and trics
canna pk 13/14 - ive read that this with canna boost on early flowering can really help the plant"
canna boost 
bud candy - im only reading good stuff about this... so im def getting this...

cal-mag i will add on dolomite so i dont thing i need much of this.

ps. would ANY ph meter with stack calibrate solution will work for me? im thinking about 20$ on this.
PPM is a MUST for u?? or it does work but iots supplementary not a MUST??


----------



## projectmayham (Apr 21, 2012)

instead of getting the canna pk, get something like bud blaster, because you can use it as a pre-flower and then again at the end of flowering for oil and resin building, and get that swell you want!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 22, 2012)

My suggestion is too don't go crazy with the supplements. They can help for sure but people tend to make this booster cocktail and the end result is no greater than simply having a healthy plant and root system. Believe me, I have been there and tried it all. Now I simply use a PK booster in early flower and again in week 5. Case and point, everyone is tripping over themselves listing all these boosters and yet, your in soil and nobody suggested that you run beneficial mycorrhizal products.. Which BTW, will aid in nutrient absorption and plant health more than any other products combined. 

Its not just what you throw in, it's about the CLIMATE!!! 

My suggestion would be the following: 
Add several handfuls of earth worm castings or GH ancient forest to your soil mix. Use ssome ancient forest and a little molassis to brew some tea and water with the tea every other watering. 
Use a PK booster during week 2 and again at week 5. Big bud works very well, as does ginormous. Several people, including myself, have found that the chemical in a bottle crap (cha Ching, big bloom, etc) didn't do shit. Keep your temps under 80 throughout the whole flowering. 

In the last two weeks, get the humidity as low as possible and also let the plants completely dry out between watering. Almost to the point of wilting. Moisture stress and low humidity will frost your buds up more than any other sprays or other marketing crap. 

Other supplements that are just all aroun good include kelp extract and super thrive. Super thrive works best when the plants are young. 

Ph and ppm meters are important. The more money you spend the longer they will last and the less calibrating they will need. 

Keep a detailed journal!!!


----------



## hydranthead (Apr 22, 2012)

Great white + cal-mag+floralicious plus+flora nova bloom+liquid koolbloom. I use rich soil and only use a bit of pro-tekt and dyna gro in veg. Outstanding results thus far.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 22, 2012)

Just as an FYI... There are WAY cheaper and more diverse myco products than great white. That said, ancient forest contains just as many, you just need to make a tea out of it to really get things to multiply... Or use it early in veg. What I am basically saying is you could add ancient forest and ditch the GW. Just a suggestion. 

Kelp extract will give you all the calcium, mag, and micro nutrients you will ever need plus a good dose of hormones. Here is a good read on kelp...http://www.ghorganics.com/page33.html


----------



## hydranthead (Apr 22, 2012)

Cant have too much myco  i use a of/light warrior mix so there is already plenty in the soil. Gw provides a nice bio-diversity and j feed it with florablend . I have wanted to try ancient forest but my shop is always out


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 22, 2012)

The ancient forest is good stuff. The darkest smelling buds I ever grew in soil had lots of ancient forest and ewc in it. 

You can't have too much beni's but there is only soo much root space. Once you innoculate the soil and then top feed a couple times, your really just wasting money adding more. Forest ssoil is teaming with microbes and it's not like god is mixing GW in with the rain or anything. That directions to keep adding it are simply a great way to sell more.


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 22, 2012)

my country doenst sell foxfarm... thats my problem but well ima try out mixing it with earth worm casting and some dolomite and use molasses as u said so ima also read that kelp link one question watering with molases and kelp is lyk watering with tap water only? or i have to apply lyk ever now and then, how much molasses per gallon u use? sorry if i ask 2many questionss  ad im def getting ppm and ph now.. i think i have a problem over there... + really this grow i didint use any perlite and dolomite.. only soil+organic soil that was it.. i havent found perlite around here but some bigger version of perlite i think it make work too one question about kelp can it be in soil or u say as a liquid u have to mix with water


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 23, 2012)

To some extent watering with kelp and molassis is like watering with tap water... but not really. They mixture will not contain the macro nutrients your looking for NPK but it will contain LOTS of micro nutrients and hormones, etc. How much molassis? I dunno... teaspoon per gallon? Molasis is absolutely useless unless you are running beneficials. All it really does is give the microbes a little sugar boost. It doesn't make fatter buds or make them sweeter..that is just old hippie BS..like pounding nails into the stems. 

I think the best way to use the kelp and molassis is to brew a tea with it, then just due one good watering a week or two with it. The beauty of soil growing is that you can foster such a diverse set of benis in the soil that they will naturally help your plants remain healthy and help fend off micro nutrient deficiencies. If my plants ever start lo look a little funky, I foliar feed with kelp. 

The last benefit of watering with just the tea is you give the plants a little break from constantly flooding them with food. Which is a total begginer mistake, but despite everyones advice, it happens again and again and again and again. Plants are not like americans, they only eat what they need.... despite how much food you put in front of them. The problem is that as you increase the salinity and of your soil it MAKES IT HARDER FOR THEM TO EAT!! THAT is what casues the burnt tips...


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 23, 2012)

ok im getting u , is it necessary a water pump to make some tea? how would i make it, just mixing the kelp and molassis in water? the nutes i mentioned before are for specific times on the plant, here i make an example of what i have in mind.

my soil 
top soil 60%
perlite 15-%20% "its a lil bigger than perlite..."
guano pelican 5% or less
humus 15%-20%

i veg for 1 to 2 months and i usually water 1 - 2 times per week thats what my enviroment allow me.. but maybe it was coz of my crappy soil...
week 1 water / water+rhizotonic "if it needs again" if not tap water
week 2 water + rhizotonic / water + nutes "not to strong yet"
week 3 tap water / kelp extract only if "molasses wont work atm right?" 
week 4 kelp extract / water + nutes
if i switch atm to flowering
week 5 canna pk+canna boost / water+canna boost
week 6 tap water / water+cana boost
week 7 kelp+molasses / kelp + molasses
week 8 tap water / tap water
week 9 bud candy+big bud / bud candy+big bud
week 10 kelp / kelp 
week 11 molasses / flush
week 12 drying / drying 
week 13 if it needs more time i prob tap water or some water + molasses

for blueberry i will have purple maxx to enhance some purple so i will play with that. also i will be using SUPERTHRIVE i heard it really helps, is it ok to mix that with kelp?? ive heard is ok to mix it with my reg nutes. also if tap water can be changed for kelp with no problems i will water with kelp everytime, ofc this is very subject to changes.. one never knows what will happend...

ps. when is the right time to feed big bud... and how many times a week u usually water ur plants?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 25, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> i veg for 1 to 2 months and i usually water 1 - 2 times per week thats what my enviroment allow me.. but maybe it was coz of my crappy soil...
> week 1 water / water+rhizotonic "if it needs again" if not tap water
> week 2 water + rhizotonic / water + nutes "not to strong yet"
> week 3 tap water / kelp extract only if "molasses wont work atm right?"
> ...


That is ridiculous. Get a few books on indoor plant culture and learn what makes a plant tick. Guarantee it's not snake oils that will actually work against you.


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

believe it or not he is trying to help, thats just his way.


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 25, 2012)

well.. it would be nice to get some specific tips... doesnt harm.. i noe week1 feeding is to early.. but i call week 1 when i see some leaves on my "plant" and i can actually call it a plant... not just a leave, besides soil in my country really SUCKS big time.. so i dont place high hopes on its natural feeding from soils.. and i will just use.. grow+bloom organic suplementes thrive+molasses+kelp early to promote rooting rhizotonic, then at week 1 flowering canna pk+boost.. and then big bud+bud candy.. was gonna apply bud candy but ive heard in combo works well.. i can see thers a lot of feeding on my chart but this might change if i see some nuteburn...


----------



## ghb (Apr 26, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> well.. it would be nice to get some specific tips... doesnt harm.. i noe week1 feeding is to early.. but i call week 1 when i see some leaves on my "plant" and i can actually call it a plant... not just a leave, besides soil in my country really SUCKS big time.. so i dont place high hopes on its natural feeding from soils.. and i will just use.. grow+bloom organic suplementes thrive+molasses+kelp early to promote rooting rhizotonic, then at week 1 flowering canna pk+boost.. and then big bud+bud candy.. was gonna apply bud candy but ive heard in combo works well.. i can see thers a lot of feeding on my chart but this might change if i see some nuteburn...



maybe try doing a coco grow for your next run, it's easy. i use 3 products from start to finish and my plants seem pretty happy.


----------



## dankog (Apr 26, 2012)

ghb said:


> maybe try doing a coco grow for your next run, it's easy. i use 3 products from start to finish and my plants seem pretty happy.


What three products do you use, and how much? What ph are you using for coco?


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 26, 2012)

--- deleted ---


----------



## nuglets (Apr 26, 2012)

Vindicated said:


> Before investing in additives wouldn't it be smart to understand what these things actually do? Take Bud Candy. I seen it recommended earlier. The ingredients on the bottle says 0.5% Magnesium. Does your plants actually need magnesium? Do you see any Mg deficiencies? You can call it Super Fucking Weed Grower or Big Fat Dick Enhancer. The name doesn't mean shit. It's what in it and what role that ingredient plays in your plant's development.


agreed. i made this mistake my first time around. i really didn't understand what stuff did and kind of took the labels for granted. i went on a bunch of recommendations and bought too many things.

i would suggest brewing teas and using a basic 2 part nutrient. i would say house and garden's 2 part soil nutrient plus some alska humisoil tea. then you feed them 1 time and the next time you give them tea. the tea is super easy to make and you won't need all that expensive beneficial fungi and bacteria stuff. you can get a bag of humisoil for $20 that will brew 20gal of tea. you then dilute the tea in water so it really works out to about 100gal of tea. plus house and garden is super concentrated so you don't use much of it and it's fairly reasonably priced.

i'm using sunshine #4 with worm castings but on my next grow i'm gonna try coco vs. sunshine + worm castings vs. sunshine + worm castings + 30% coco. try and see which one the plants like best and then i'll stick with that. house and garden even makes a 2 part coco nutrient.


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 26, 2012)

no coco in my country, well i had my doubts about big bud too.. not if its good or not.. but if it really was necesarry, no alaska humisoil too.. thats why i have to go alot with those nutes.. and well im sure i can find another kind of kelp extract , its even hard to find perlite... but ive found a guy that sells em.. i have to put em on the oven first right? to make sure no bacterias, i read something lyk that.. well i have lyk 3 weeks before i need my mix of soil.. seeds havent even sprouted they on paper towel, i have some rockwool but ima save those for clones, coz i dont have bad results germinating on paper towel then soil, it has worked for me. beside big bud u see any other nutes that wont help my plants??


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 26, 2012)

regardless of what is on the bottle (which really means fuck all based on labeling laws) big bud works very very well. you will be hard pressed to find an experienced grower who says that it doesn't work well. I'm not an AN fan boy by any strecth but in terms of early bud boosters, the stuff works!


----------



## eDude (Apr 26, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> ok im getting u , is it necessary a water pump to make some tea? how would i make it, just mixing the kelp and molassis in water? the nutes i mentioned before are for specific times on the plant, here i make an example of what i have in mind.


Kelp and molasses will not make a tea by itself. You need some worm or bat shit to 'brew'. The kelp and molasses feed the shit.. and makes the tea.




tripboufe said:


> my soil
> top soil 60%
> perlite 15-%20% "its a lil bigger than perlite..."
> guano pelican 5% or less
> ...


Is it just me or are you missing your base nutrient. All I see are additives.. That's like feeding your kid condiments as a meal.. it might work but it's not working.. 

Ok, I see them.. "Nutes" Sorry man, I'm late to this party.. lol what nutes are you using and I only see them on week 4. Are you counting on the seabird guano? 

To me you look a little light on the nutes though flowering.. You might be ok but I bet you can do better.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2012)

eDude said:


> To me you look a little light on the nutes though flowering.. You might be ok but I bet you can do better.


Yeah. Looks like he forgot to throw in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 27, 2012)

--- Deleted ---


----------



## kotobide (Apr 27, 2012)

You are a complete idiot UB has helped hundreds of people on these forums with growing questions and is probably one of the better sources for growing info around here


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 27, 2012)

Vindicated said:


> Most PK boosters are just that, P & K. Stuff like "Wet Betty" is just yucca extract which is like a natural soap which helps nutrient absorption. If you wanted a boost, you could easily take your existing Bloom formula at 1/3rd strength, add a drop of dish soap or a few drops of yucca extract (cost $7) then foliar feed the plants using a good misting spray bottle. I keep bringing up Advanced Nutrients only because I've used their stuff. I'm not saying they're putting out bad stuff, but I will say you don't need it. Big Bud is PK plus amino acids. I bet not one person here can find a study that actually shows real world benefits of adding amino acids. Believe me I've tried. If you really want the amino acids, X Nutrients makes a product called Amino Blast for $15 a bottle. Cheaper then AN or H&G and it's the same exact crap.
> 
> I bet most of you compare the ingredients in over the counter medications every time you step into a drug store, just because you want to save $2-$3 bucks. And that's with shit like acetaminophen that goes directly into your body and can actually kill you if you take to much. All I'm saying is why not use that same amazing $$$ saving brain power you got when comparing poops and pees.


thats the reason i make this threat, in order to learn what to do right this time and improve on my second grow... right now im a beginner just know what i've read and its not all in the books... i lyk to have responses from ppl that actually are growing atm what opinions they have and how are they rolling in the end. thx for the tip i will search and study that yuca extract.


----------



## nuglets (Apr 27, 2012)

LMAO! Does look kinda odd that being your first post


----------



## eDude (Apr 27, 2012)

kotobide said:


> You are a complete idiot UB has helped hundreds of people on these forums with growing questions and is probably one of the better sources for growing info around here


really? One post guy..  UB is knowledgeable but it's like getting gems out of sewer system..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 28, 2012)

Most noobs (not all) will buy the label and not botanical principles, plant nutrition. They're lazy, want to be taken care of which folks like Advance Shysters is more than willing to do.

If you can't raise some beautiful plants with rock solid colas (like my avatar) with nothing more than something like Walmart's or Jack's 20-20-20, FROM START TO FINISH, you shouldn't be growing. I raised that avatar plant using mainly organics like blood meal, bone meal, etc. but with tweaks of cheap off the shelf plant food and the 5" diameter cola was solid bud. I'm talking solid. Air could not get thru it. I had the genetics too, mainly indica.

This is my philosophy and advice to a fella who's well on his way to becoming a Master Gardener --> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/150004-plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-solutions-85.html#post7362589

UB


----------



## nuglets (Apr 28, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Most noobs (not all) will buy the label and not botanical principles, plant nutrition. They're lazy, want to be taken care of which folks like Advance Shysters is more than willing to do.
> 
> If you can't raise some beautiful plants with rock solid colas (like my avatar) with nothing more than something like Walmart's or Jack's 20-20-20, FROM START TO FINISH, you shouldn't be growing. I raised that avatar plant using mainly organics like blood meal, bone meal, etc. but with tweaks of cheap off the shelf plant food and the 5" diameter cola was solid bud. I'm talking solid. Air could not get thru it. I had the genetics too, mainly indica.
> 
> ...


not to be starting anything with you bro but there are a ton of VERY experienced growers that would disagree with you. especially about advanced. go check out collective gardeners 20,000w grow thread or humbolt's 24,000w grow thread. both of them are producing killer plants with advanced and would probably differ from opinion as to the quality of advanced's lineup. i'm not doubting your knowledge but you even saidd you went organic on that plant. that's a shitload of nutes in those meals and composts. if you were in hydro or a soiless medium or didn't want to go organic that doesn't mean you don't know how to grow or shouldn't be growing just cause you need synthetic nutes. kinda closed minded, arrogant, and obnoxious if you ask me.


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 28, 2012)

Had a good laugh at this thread then. Love the banter myself and that hope u get termites on your face shit had me in stitches. Anyway i just kept it basic with this grow with the nutes. Just standard a and b with a flower stim for the first 6 weeks of flower then switched to a and b with bloombastic for 2 week now flushing with water and may use groteks final flush solution to help remove the salts. Thats all i used and iv got 17 cheese plants in a sog that to me look like there gonna pull atleast an oz an half to 2 a plant.


----------



## dvs1038 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think what Uncle Ben was tryin to say was that it doesn't make sense to be feeding ur plants with sumptin different every week. Part of growing marijuana is being consistent if ur giving them different nutes every week when u water wouldn't that kinda freak out the plants?


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 28, 2012)

I follow the kiss method (keep it simple stupid). I find that it really works well. The freakin' genetics on most of these plants means that they will grow into monsters regardless of what you do. I usually premix my soil two types of animal shit (one for N, the other for P, ) good amount of blood and bonemeal, some gypsum/dolomite/trace elements, and a whole bunch of worm castings. I feed as I see need fit, (if my leaves are green I leave the fucker alone, I might add something 4-2-4 food and even more cal/mag to mix every now and then).

Edit: If you're goin indoor, I'd say stick to guanos' of birds/bats. For outdoor you can use any animal's shit that eats grass with good results.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 28, 2012)

nuglets said:


> not to be starting anything with you bro but there are a ton of VERY experienced growers that would disagree with you. especially about advanced. go check out collective gardeners 20,000w grow thread or humbolt's 24,000w grow thread. both of them are producing killer plants with advanced and would probably differ from opinion as to the quality of advanced's lineup. i'm not doubting your knowledge but you even saidd you went organic on that plant. that's a shitload of nutes in those meals and composts. if you were in hydro or a soiless medium or didn't want to go organic that doesn't mean you don't know how to grow or shouldn't be growing just cause you need synthetic nutes. kinda closed minded, arrogant, and obnoxious if you ask me.


Advanced Shysters is cool, eh? Reminds me of what one wise man said, "the only person that thinks O.J. Simpson wasn't a murderer is you and his mother."


----------



## nuglets (Apr 28, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Advanced Shysters is cool, eh? Reminds of what one wise man once said, "the only person that thinks O.J. Simpson wasn't a murderer is you and his mother."


well, you pretty much just sealed your fate there buddy. ignorance is bliss. people who are so obnoxious as to think they know all and that their way is the only way do not go far in life. good luck with that.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2012)

nuglets said:


> well, you pretty much just sealed your fate there buddy. ignorance is bliss. people who are so obnoxious as to think they know all and that their way is the only way do not go far in life. good luck with that.


I sealed my fate? "Ignorance is bliss"? Yeah, I'd say so!

Look....I've been doing this before you was messin' in your drawers. Based on your outrageous expenditures for gear and snake oils and your constant problems with mold and nutritional issues, which reflects in that paltry looking garden of yours, I think a little humility on your part is in order. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/513182-newb-grow-journal-11.html 
I've been posting and looking at cannabis journals for over 12 years, and you fit the perfect profile of what the vendors are looking for - no horticultural experience just enamored with sales pitches and forum atta boys, props from folks that couldn't find their asses with both hands. You have taken the same path as thousands before you and are failing....encountering one problem after another. 

For example, just when you need a high N food with a strong micros profile as reflected by the poor foliar responses and output, your last post says it all:


> hey scrogs, what makes you say N abundance? is it the yellowing on the new growth?


Blind leading the blind. IOW, contrary to what your good buddy is advising you, it's N that INDUCES healthy green leaves not this kind of advise,


> N abundance, Nugs. back off the nitrogen, imo.


Now, I'm going to take time out of my day and give you some friendly tips, ones that most likely you will ignore as your comfort zone resides in forum bullshit rather than learning what makes a plant tick.....

1. Get away from this forum and stay out of other cannabis forums. 90% of the advice is wrong. Lurk/post at regular gardening sites like GardenWeb,
2. Get down to your local library and pick up a couple of books on indoor plant culture which includes research on plant nutrition, AND the importance of NPK and micros ratios,
3. Shortcut to success - buy Mel Franks "MJ Insiders Growers Guide",
4. Learn what makes a plant tick before going off on yet another lame forum gimmick - SCROG. It's a PITA and like other gimmicks does not guarantee your success. You don't need anymore gimmicks, you need to learn what makes a plant tick.
5. Re-read post #32 and see the link I gave. 

Good luck,
Uncle Ben


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 29, 2012)

uncle ben... can u be more arrogant? thinking ur way is the only way...? srsly kill urself and live again but this time.. LEARN HOW TO, if we all have the same ideas thoughts... i will be ashamed of humans... even more i would be ashamed of me.. everyone has its own brain different than urs, keep ur arrogance and fkin ideas for urself.. and one more time.. CAN U FKIN STOP SPAMMING A THREAD IVE CREATED... we dont need ur help here.. u are just NOT FKIN welcome.. can u fkin get it...? U.... ONLY U...AND SPECIALLY U... ARE NOT WELCOME... so please... one more time.. coz it seems that u are retarded... STOP SPAMMING.. u get it now.. one more time just to be sure.. U ARE NOT WELCOME..

PS.. if u have more arrogant thoughts.. SEND A FKIN INBOX... and please.. one more time.. coz DEF u are retarted... STOP SPAMMING.. GTFO!! OK?? THX.... JUST GO POST UR ARROGANCE ONTO OTHER THREAD


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 29, 2012)

--- Deleted --- 

You don't need my advice. I'm done helping you.


----------



## nuglets (Apr 29, 2012)

i think my plants look pretty darn healthy. i made some mistakes along the way but who doesn't there first time growing. and if you call getting quality equipment and a chiller insead of an a/c as being outrageous expenditures then i guess i did then. my financial situation mst obviously be better than yours. spending $15k to setup a nice grow room isn't a ton of money for me and all the equipment that i have works great. no a/c, chiller works like a charm, my ballast are very high quality and so is my soil, nutrients, bulbs, and other equipment. how i choose to spend my money is of no concern of yours and i don't think i wasted it cause i am having a blast, learning a lot, and don't have any issues with odor, cooling, humidity, or stealth. so i can concentrate on my plants. these are my most recent pics of the 3 week old plants, my 5 week old plants, and my 8 week lst plants that i just put into flower. please tell me what you see wrong with these plants cause i think they are doing great. some light yellowing on the flower plants in the new growth parts where the budsites are. not sure but i think that may even be normal.

so yea, i may be a newb and still learning but that doesn't excuse you hijacking someones thread after they have asked you to leave numerous times. also doesn't make up for you being an obnoxious know it all. i've got plenty of friends helping me out with a ton of experience too. and they all have differing opinions sometimes. that's growing dude. there are a million ways to skin a cat.


----------



## kotobide (Apr 30, 2012)

lol it would look that way new account my old one was a nickname i used on facebook and thought linking myself to here wasn't a great idea.


----------



## eDude (Apr 30, 2012)

kotobide said:


> lol it would look that way new account my old one was a nickname i used on facebook and thought linking myself to here wasn't a great idea.


Also, UB is notorious for having many troll accounts. So you've had an account here since oct 2011 but only now choose to post.. in this thread.


----------



## eDude (Apr 30, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Most noobs (not all) will buy the label and not botanical principles, plant nutrition. They're lazy, want to be taken care of which folks like Advance Shysters is more than willing to do.
> 
> If you can't raise some beautiful plants with rock solid colas (like my avatar) with nothing more than something like Walmart's or Jack's 20-20-20, FROM START TO FINISH, you shouldn't be growing. I raised that avatar plant using mainly organics like blood meal, bone meal, etc. but with tweaks of cheap off the shelf plant food and the 5" diameter cola was solid bud. I'm talking solid. Air could not get thru it. I had the genetics too, mainly indica.
> 
> ...


So funny you say it like that.

If it's that big and "no air can get though it" that is a great way to get mold. Most people don't want that. Also, none of that speaks to the quality.


----------



## kotobide (May 3, 2012)

Think what you will its your prerogative im not in here doing a reach around on the dude nor do i plan on posting 15 suck up posts in the thread


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 3, 2012)

kotobide said:


> lol it would look that way new account my old one was a nickname i used on facebook and thought linking myself to here wasn't a great idea.


If you're smart, you won't post a grow journal on this site, especially in lieu of the mess FDD got himself into. All depends on fed/state law.


----------



## Tbot (May 28, 2012)

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/calc/

I used the Micro, Grow, Bloom three part base. Had MAD results...now i'm gonna start adding the other levels ex: hobbiest, expert, connoiseur. This calculator tells your how and when to feed your plant. I love this company, i got a bunch of free samples of the hobbiest level products from the heal yourself Expo in toronto yesterday, so i'm pretty excited to start feeding my new crop! cheers.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 29, 2012)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Elzabob (May 30, 2012)

Man not trying to be "that guy" but I use GH three part and have for years. I've gotten bigger g/per watt yields than 90% of the people on here. I say its all preference, experience will lead you to your brand/line up as I like to call it. Some people have a simple mix and some guys throw everything except the kitchen sink in there. And they all get varying results. So I say keep a growing and find your niche as far as nutes go. Till then keep up the good work man! 

Namaste!


----------

